# I have a confession to make...



## Robert-Y (Apr 1, 2009)

Sorry guys, Michael was right, I am in fact a cheater, I managed to hack into Ryan Heise's simulators and created seemingly good solves. I tried to put in mistakes and hesitations so that hardly anyone would get suspicious of my solves. Also, I created new replays around every month so that again, my progression seemed normal. Also, I rehearsed my finger presses in my videos to make it look as though I'm doing the turning. Michael's better than me at the 4x4x4 and 5x5x5. 

The reason I did this was for your attention, I just like to praised by people and I like to seem special. So sorry again, I'm going to email Ryan to ask him to take down all of my highscores. I hope I haven't disappointed anyone too much. Let's just start again, I'm not gonna cheat anymore I promise


----------



## byu (Apr 1, 2009)

Um.... what? are you joking? I'm not believing this.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 1, 2009)

???????????????????????

Edit:
Expect this to be an interesting thread?.....
2 more hours... you are early.


----------



## Dene (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm going with April fools.

EDIT: I should add that for those of us in the US we are still in March so this thread is a tad early for us.


----------



## byu (Apr 1, 2009)

The worst thing is, I can't tell if he's telling the truth or just joking around. Yeah, Dene's right, this is an april fools joke.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 1, 2009)

It's march 31st here. I am forever considering you a dirty cheating liar


----------



## byu (Apr 1, 2009)

Where does Robert live? Is it April fools day there? For me, it's still the 31st of March. If this is meant as an april fools joke, I would have waited. All of the US is still march 31.


----------



## Vulosity (Apr 1, 2009)

UK. April Fools! (Hopefully)


----------



## deco122392 (Apr 1, 2009)

well the smile isnt clarifying anything to me... robert? please tell us this is a joke.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah, you should've waited, it won't be April Fools here in California for some five hours.


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 1, 2009)

Can I have proof that you cheated please? I would like video evidence.


----------



## byu (Apr 1, 2009)

The smile tells us one of two things:

1) He really is a cheater, and he's trying to make us less angry at him.
2) He's joking.

PLEASE let it be the second option.


----------



## deco122392 (Apr 1, 2009)

im hopeing it is the second option aswell...


----------



## Ellis (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm hoping its the first


----------



## byu (Apr 1, 2009)

> It's not just the fact that he beat my record, but the fact that he beat it so quickly AND by so much. Again note that the only record of him is his computer solves and the fact that people have talked to him online. Note that he is first in 3x3, 4x4, and 5x5 on hi-games (all by a significant margin), which tells me that either he's by far the best computer cuber in the world, or that he's cheating somehow. I won't believe it until I see some evidence.



In that thread, we came to the conclusion that he wasn't cheating. Now what are we supposed to think?

EDIT: It's definitely the second option. If he were a hacker of Ryan's site, he would be TELLING us.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 1, 2009)

You guys are funny.


----------



## deco122392 (Apr 1, 2009)

byu said:


> > It's not just the fact that he beat my record, but the fact that he beat it so quickly AND by so much. Again note that the only record of him is his computer solves and the fact that people have talked to him online. Note that he is first in 3x3, 4x4, and 5x5 on hi-games (all by a significant margin), which tells me that either he's by far the best computer cuber in the world, or that he's cheating somehow. I won't believe it until I see some evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im not sure, whats the link to this thread? and i want to believe that its the second option, so i will.



Ellis said:


> I'm hoping its the first



why? (you had to be expecting this question)


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 1, 2009)

Ellis said:


> I'm hoping its the first



Me too. Then I can raise a rank on my hi-games.net profile in just about every category. 

I agree with Jim. Where's the video evidence? Innocent until proven guilty!
I want to get into the top 40 again for 2x2 single.


----------



## deco122392 (Apr 1, 2009)

so we can see hes logged in... and really, the suspence is killing me...


----------



## byu (Apr 1, 2009)

Robert, if you are reading this, please tell us. But if it's the first option, maybe I don't want to know...


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 1, 2009)

This is the same as last year when Jason Baum posted about quitting cubing.


----------



## Konsta (Apr 1, 2009)

Haha 
At first I was pretty shocked


----------



## Dene (Apr 1, 2009)

Ellis said:


> I'm hoping its the first



Me too. 
But seriously all you guys that actually consider this to be real are stupid. Like as if it was real he would come on here and tell everyone and ask to be friends.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 1, 2009)

deco122392 said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > I'm hoping its the first
> ...



Because Michael is the greatest simulated cube solver ever. If someone can beat him I have to seriously question reality... I need to be able to sleep at night.


Dene said:


> Like as if it was real he would come on here and tell everyone and ask to be friends.


Yea why now, he'd already won. On april first of all days.


----------



## deco122392 (Apr 1, 2009)

Ellis said:


> deco122392 said:
> 
> 
> > Ellis said:
> ...


is sleep necessary?:confused:
and i wouldn't mind questioning reality, makes life much more fun in the long run 
(back on topic) ehhhhh idk now.its like the magical words of Dene soothe me into believing that this is all just for giggles


----------



## byu (Apr 1, 2009)

You would think, after all this, Robert would tell us the truth.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 1, 2009)

Rob,
Can you resist not going on hi-games.net for one day? What if you accidentally get a PB?


----------



## qqwref (Apr 1, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Because Michael is the greatest simulated cube solver ever. If someone can beat him I have to seriously question reality... I need to be able to sleep at night.



You guys can stop >_> It's clearly an April Fools' topic. The reason video evidence is convincing is because it would take so much effort to fake it that it would be completely not worth doing. Of course it's still possible (for example, as the creator of IsoCubeSim, I could make a version with a slower timer and then speed up the video to counteract that) but I can't see any decent cuber going to the trouble to cheat a video because if they get caught they'd basically have to quit cubing.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm not falling for it. Even though it's still 11:10 on March 31 here in the US. Early April Fools joke in my eyes.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 1, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > Because Michael is the greatest simulated cube solver ever. If someone can beat him I have to seriously question reality... I need to be able to sleep at night.
> ...


Well, I was joking... I think the nature of the thread is pretty obvious.



mcciff2112 said:


> Early April Fools joke in my eyes.


It isn't early for robert.


----------



## badmephisto (Apr 1, 2009)

you managed to "hack into" the simulator? Anyone that is familiar enough with how this could potentially even work (and oh my god would it have to be convoluted...) would never use those terms to describe it. Clearly no idea what you are talking about, so false.


----------



## holypasta (Apr 1, 2009)

lol.
hilarious, i guess.
too bad it's still 10:50 (March 31) in California


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 1, 2009)

A confession, at last!

Robert, all speedsolving-moderators, Ryan Heise and the WCA-board-members are now gathering to decide on an appropiate punishment. Right now, the options are

1) A ban (from the simulator, speedsolving and the WCA)
2) A requirement to post only extremely helpful things until you reach the status of Top-Poster
3) Implementing a special keyboard scheme for you that only allows R-turns and x y z rotations
4) Not a ban, but a "cannot compete until the return of Kuti"
5) Teaching Yish his own method


----------



## watermelon (Apr 1, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> 5) Teaching Yish his own method



_That_ would be quite a punishment.


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 1, 2009)

watermelon said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > 5) Teaching Yish his own method
> ...



What if Robert-Y lied to do it? He can fake the punishment for it.

I'm feeling it that this is a April Fool thread.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 1, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> watermelon said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...


Imagine a combination of getting "Pochmanned" and "Dan-the-ban-hammer"


----------



## Odin (Apr 1, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> shoot1510 said:
> 
> 
> > watermelon said:
> ...


I think i would rather die....

you cubing is a lie >.<!


----------



## Tyson (Apr 1, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> A confession, at last!
> 
> Robert, all speedsolving-moderators, Ryan Heise and the WCA-board-members are now gathering to decide on an appropiate punishment. Right now, the options are
> 
> ...



I've spoken with the WCA Board, and we agreed on the following:

1. Because Hi-Games is not a sanctioned WCA event, the WCA will not and cannot administer any official WCA punishment, whether through the updating of WCA records, or through sanctioning of participation in WCA events.

2. Hi-Games qualifies under an unofficial-official WCA Mystery event.

3. A violation in ethics in an unofficial-official WCA Mystery event warrant punishment in an unofficial-official WCA Mystery event.

4. The punishment will therefore be the substitution of the offender for Patrick Jameson on a pogo stick.


----------



## byu (Apr 1, 2009)

Is there a WCA cubing jail?


----------



## Tyson (Apr 1, 2009)

byu said:


> Is there a WCA cubing jail?



Yes, I think it's called Newark Penn Station at 12 AM on a Monday morning.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 1, 2009)

Tyson said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > A confession, at last!
> ...


Excellent punishment Tyson. I had always wondered what Patrick had done to "deserve" that. Robert really deserves this!
Robert can even consider himself lucky because the WCA has a "fully dressed" rule. A pogo stick can be a much bigger punishment if you are not allowed to wear any form of pants 

You will soon here from Ryan Heise and from the speedsolving-moderators how WE will handle this


----------



## Novriil (Apr 1, 2009)

If it's a april joke thread then you're welcome.
http://www.bestforyou.cubes.com/

Look! Theres so good jokes


----------



## coinman (Apr 1, 2009)

Tere Uku!
Kose? I thought you lived in Nömme!


----------



## Inusagi (Apr 1, 2009)

This reminds me of last year. A guy say something special, some people try to help him to trick us, and the result is an April fool

Good try though


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Apr 1, 2009)

OH no D:
It's April 2nd here and he hasn't said anything xD
lol perfect joke (assuming it's a joke)


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow...he was serious. There seems to be a flaw in the simulator. Just got 10.24 seconds 3x3, first try.


----------



## moogra (Apr 2, 2009)

*LukeMayn* said:


> OH no D:
> It's April 2nd here and he hasn't said anything xD
> lol perfect joke (assuming it's a joke)



It probably is a joke. He has videos on youtube with camera of him doing it. No one would fake those videos and it isn't easy. Still almost got me though.

Nice solutions Tyson.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 2, 2009)

Ok it's been a day, for those who haven't worked it out yet, yes this is an april fools joke  Not that good, maybe I should've worked together with someone to make this joke better


----------



## PatrickJameson (Apr 2, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Ok it's been a day, for those who haven't worked it out yet, yes this is an april fools joke  Not that good, maybe I should've worked together with someone to make this joke better



What? Your results were already deleted from hi-games...APRIL FOOLS


----------



## abr71310 (Apr 2, 2009)

Tyson said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a WCA cubing jail?
> ...



I actually fell out of my chair laughing at this one.



Tyson said:


> 4. The punishment will therefore be the substitution of the offender for Patrick Jameson on a pogo stick.



LOL...
Tyson, that was pretty epic. What did PJ even do anyway? XD


----------



## KubeKid73 (Apr 2, 2009)

ZOMG! They were!


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 2, 2009)

Pretty lame excue Robert. First you confess in the hope for sympathy. But when you feel the mighty punishment for Tyson you blame it all on a silly date and some folklore.

Ryan Heise has decided that only solves (by you) that use the Heise method will be allowed.

Speedsolving.com has decided that you will have to do every single puzzle on Gelatin-brain before we will allow you to post again. If you post before that we will punish you even harder


----------

